# 1935 Columbia



## elginkid (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a 1935 (at least I'm pretty sure it is) Columbus badged Westfield Mfgd bike with two tone red/white paint and stainless rain gutter fenders with red pinstripes.  I'm trying to figure out the original wheel configuration though.  The rear hub is a New Departure model D, but it appears to have the later brake arm, so I'm not sure if it's original.  The rim is silver with red pinstripes, (I checked, and it doesn't appear to be dull chrome)  Now the front rim is painted silver, and when I cleaned off the layer of paint there was a layer of blue, and then a layer of white.

So my question is, would the bike most likely have had white rims w/ red pinstripes, making the front original most likely, or would the rear be most likely to be original since it hasn't been painted, even though the brake arm looks later?

And if anyone has these same stainless fenders, was there narrow pinstriping edging the wide stripe, or no?  There appears to be a faint line, but I can't tell for sure.  The whole bike (excluding wheels) was painted black once, and  though most of it was successfully removed with rubbing compound, I'm trying to "read" the bike before I do anything more to it.

Wes


----------

